
Here’s Facebook’s plan to crack down on fake news - novaurora
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/15/13967928/facebook-fake-news-plan-abc-snopes-politfact-factcheck
======
raverbashing
Good

But even yesterday I reported a story and corresponding page as "hate speech"
(It was not exactly that, but it was a heavily misrepresentation of facts with
the intention of hate speech/bigotry) for fb to return my report as "does not
violate standards" OKAY THEN

But yeah, allowing things to be flagged as fake news will make things better

~~~
skrowl
Censorship is never a good thing. The 4 groups they picked are all hyper
partisan.

~~~
spiderfarmer
They're ideological. Not partisan. The reason they seem to be leaning towards
one party is due to the lack of choices in the two party system of the US.

------
Normal_gaussian
The AP is multinational by design and revenue, Snopes is multinational through
revenue, the other three are US centric, all five are US based.

I presume this is a bone thrown to those upset and there is no real intention
to solve the fake news issue - if there was there would be real international
involvement and incentivisation.

------
rurban
Very easy. Ignore user reports, because it will only lead to abuse. And wait
for court orders to take down links, articles or infringing statements. As
everyone else does. Don't give up on free speech.

